# cabin rentals??



## Mud Minnow (Nov 28, 2012)

Can anyone recomend a nice cabin or place to rent a cabin just for a weekend. I'm thinking of taking the family to the north ga mountains maybe new years week end. Thanks for any help. MM


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 28, 2012)

I have rented one in Helen once, it's nice up there that time of year.

Here's the place I used http://www.blueridgecabinrentals.com/

You may want to check out VRBO, I have saw some good deals there and some of them are cheaper as you cut out the middle man so to speak.


----------



## applejuice (Nov 28, 2012)

vrbo.com
vacation rental by owner


----------



## Mud Minnow (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay Thanks!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 29, 2012)

There is a bunch of 'em in this area. Just depends on what surroundings ya want !! Creeks, lake, remoteness, on mountain side, etc.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Dec 13, 2012)

Did not use them for North GA, but I've used VRBO several times for the beach.  I pretty much start there when I'm thinking about a condo or other rental.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 14, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I caretake one house down on Lake Rabun that the owner rents out. Pretty expensive though it being 5 bedroom 4 bath with fireplaces inside and out.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 14, 2012)

Might check out the state parks website as well.  I know they have a nice lodge at Unicoi (Helen) and probably other parks do too.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 14, 2012)

Oldstick said:


> Might check out the state parks website as well.  I know they have a nice lodge at Unicoi (Helen) and probably other parks do too.



Yep. Black rock has cabins.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Mar 27, 2013)

My wife and I have had great success using mountain laurel cabin rentals in Blue Ridge.  Nice cabins and great customer service.


----------

